

Why critics of Rails have it all wrong (and Ruby's bright multicore future) - bascule
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2012/03/why-critics-of-rails-have-it-all-wrong.html

======
knowtheory
I'm just having a hard time bringing myself to care anymore. Maybe i'm getting
"old", maybe it's that i don't see the scrolling characters in the matrix any
longer, i dunno.

Node and Rails both have their trade-offs. Are you really going to use one or
the other on the basis of what Jeremy Ashkenas feels about the progress on
Rails is?

I think the thing that saddens me most is how this conversation really seems
to burn people in the Ruby community.

Everything that Tony says in his article is true. There is awesome stuff that
was shown off at Rubyconf, things that make me genuinely happy and hopeful for
the Ruby community. But now it's couched in this incredibly grouchy, defensive
"STOP SPREADING FUD" type post.

It's depressing. I'd like to think that the fun in the Ruby community didn't
leave with _why, but most the things that seem to be getting attention in the
past several months have either been acerbic or dry.

~~~
bascule
"Depressing" is about the last feeling I wanted to leave someone with after
reading this article. I really wanted it to be upbeat.

------
nwmcsween
No need to defend ruby, in my eyes people that purport a
framework|feature|language over another without technical merit (of both
sides) is ignorant. On a side note I don't think any useful thought can be
expressed in < 151 characters w.r.t twitter.

